# How do you find a spouses secret bank account



## JHELP

I think my wife has been putting money away for some time now and is getting ready to leave me.How do I find out if she has a secret account set up someplace? I think it could be sizable 25,000+


----------



## cb45

I dont have personal experience w/ this problem but i believe i was told via a lawyer friend not to worry about this as SocSecurity numbers help track down many a "hidden" acct here in the states.

now if shes a tricky/slicky type to the max, she could go off-shore or swiss bank accts for "privacy" (but swiss wants only bigtime $$$ i believe, not 25k). 

see a lawyer in yer state, or wait for a legit poster to tell ya all about it here.

hope yer wrong.......good luck n God bless.


----------



## Chris Taylor

What is the issue?

That she may be leaving you, or

She has money stashed away?

Instead of trying to figure out where the money is, how about seeing if you can save your marriage? There must be a reason why she may be thinking of leaving you.


----------



## JHELP

Chris , Yes I believe she is going to leave and yes I have been working very hard on trying to save my marriage. She refuses to go to counseling so I am simply hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. I feel as though while legally it is not stealing it is damn close. There have been many months when I have had to pull money out of our savings to pay bills etc... so know she has been pulling up to 2k a month for what I suspect is fun and get away money ticks me off. With that saiod I would care less if I could win her back because at the end of the day the marriage is what counts.


----------



## the guy

Ask her for her pay stub
If she has something to hide there no way in hell she'll show you.
If she does show then do the math.


----------



## the guy

2k is way to much
In my case I restricted the accounts
It will for sure piss her off and most likely stop her from depositing, but the bottom line PROTECT YOUR SELF NOW


----------



## JHELP

To The Guy.. I found out when I got her paystubs when we just refinanced and that how it all started.and how I stumbled upon it.What do you mean you restricted the accounts? How would that stop her from making deposits to a account I am not sure exists. The money is going some place could be a mattress for all I can find. 

She takes her check and deposits a certain amount then takes the rest in cash which I now know because I asked for copies of deposit slips from the bank so again I would think that much cash over a extended period of time she would have in some account and not lying around. Still would rather have my marriage then money but if I can't have the marriage well I want some answers.


----------



## Worf

you could hire a PI or just talk to a lawyer. if you do get divorced im sure you're going to have to get down to Ps and Qs and sort through everything eventually


----------

